

Triclosan used in thousands of "antibacterial" products impairs muscle function - ck2
http://www.news.ucdavis.edu/search/news_detail.lasso?id=10301

======
tokenadult
It's probably important to point out that this source is a press release
directly from the university that employs the researchers and has not been
subjected to peer review.

<http://norvig.com/experiment-design.html>

